# Experienced Credit Controller



## mjwatts (Jan 8, 2011)

Like many others that post in this forum I am also seeking employment in Malaysia or Singapore (preferably Penang). I'm married to a Malaysian citizen which supposedly makes it easier to work in Malaysia as I don't require a work permit.

I'm a qualified Accountant in particular Credit Management with an additional Diploma in Business Management. I also have extensive payroll and HR experience.

If anyone knows of a position that may suit me please let me know. I have previosly lived and worked in Penang and I am well versed in the local work ethic and customs.

Best Regards
Mal Watts


----------



## Nemo. (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi accountancy pays very little in Malaysia - with ten years experience 5k is considered a high salary. It's is just an admin job as fraud and corruption means that who wants good accountants ! (I am a chartered accountant btw). You can get jobs but easier when you get own work permit as no emoyer understands the LTSVP. Also it is considered a "local job" however a colleagues wife got a job - she hates it though (all local colleauges) and I hated working in finance in KL as well in a local bank. The fraud, corruption, sheer stupidity of Malaysian finance staff (a cultural thing - DON'T THINK) so I suggest you focus on western companies - larger ones - who need someone western.

Good luck - it will take time but if you look hard and be patient you will find sometime worthwhile.


----------

